# 2012 In review



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

Started out with Tundta swan , then went on to turkeys , fishing , gators , then deer, all in all had a good yr, hope y'all enjoy , Bare with me


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

Took my 90 yr old grandpa fishing


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

Turkey season is over


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

A little catfishing


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

My South Carolina gator


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

First buck of the season


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

More meat


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

Second buck , tagged out


----------



## JWT (Jan 22, 2013)

Little bonus after I was done with deer, pretty good year , hope y'all enjoy , thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like you've had a great year!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 22, 2013)

You filled the freezer for sure, congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like you filled the freezer.  Congrats on a fine year in the woods and on the water.

Hoss


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jan 22, 2013)

Excellent photos man.  You had a nice variety this year.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## tcoker (Jan 23, 2013)

Putting in work! Lovin' it. WTG


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats on your fine year!


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 23, 2013)

That is a great year.

Congratulations.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent year JWT!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good job!!!


----------



## kevincox (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats JT! Is that big buck in the creek from where I'm thinking?


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good job man! Seeing the turkey pics is getting me more fired up about this year!


----------



## jbrooker (Jan 28, 2013)

2012 was a good year for you.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 28, 2013)

Outstanding year and lots of memories made!!


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 1, 2013)

Either you have a large family or you vjust hate going to the grocery store lol cool pics man.


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, agree with cledus! Congrats on some great success!


----------



## JWT (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone , I'm blessed to have good property & time to hunt , & I do like to cook & eat it , rather than go to the store


----------



## JWT (Feb 17, 2013)

kevincox said:


> Congrats JT! Is that big buck in the creek from where I'm thinking?



Yes, kevin same creek, pays off every yr, hope y'all are well


----------



## seeker (Feb 17, 2013)

Great post, looks like you've been having lots of fun.


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Great year


----------



## JWT (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks y'all,!


----------



## Canyon (Mar 12, 2013)

I feel bad for ya my friend.  Doesn't seem like you had the opportunity to get out much in 2012.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2013)

man yeah what a fine and diverse season


----------



## fredw (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet.....congrats on a fine season (and some good vittiles).


----------



## kevincox (Mar 23, 2013)

That buck in the creeks got some big bases! Wow


----------

